# a little bit Obedience- bitework, trained by myself.



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hYZkPkbDFw

Is here anybody, who trains his dog by himself too?

I am looking for some information about bitework doing by yourself, but I can't find something.


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

katrin bellyeu said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hYZkPkbDFw
> 
> Is here anybody, who trains his dog by himself too?
> 
> I am looking for some information about bitework doing by yourself, but I can't find something.


new link to the video: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWOX8XAUG68


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice, very nice. OB is looking good and a nice H & B.

No clubs in your area?


----------

